
German regulator says Huawei can stay in 5G race - Leary
https://www.ft.com/content/a7f5eba4-5d02-11e9-9dde-7aedca0a081a
======
sschueller
Doesn't seem to matter much anymore when more and more cities and countries
are stopping the 5G roll out all together.

